# GTI Grille Fit Eos?



## sofie_g (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone tried fitting the GTI grille on an Eos? 
I seriously don't like the chrome front grille on my red Eos...


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: GTI Grille Fit Eos? (sofie_g)*

No, I don't think so. The front end of a GTI/GLI has a narrower "chrome" section, if I remember correctly. However, a GTI and Jetta are interchangable.


----------



## roytripp3 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: GTI Grille Fit Eos? (sofie_g)*

No it doesn't.... Had a MKV Jetta with carbon fiber grill which wouldn't fit my new 2008 EOS... Isn't as wide as the EOS grill...


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: GTI Grille Fit Eos? (sofie_g)*

I think the chrome front grill of the Eos is much nicer than the GTI's front grill. I wouldn't change it at all!


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: GTI Grille Fit Eos? (Dime-a-Dozen)*

I believe the only EOS with a chrome grille is the 3.2.
One on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
Don't know how it is installed? Replace or clip-on?
Greg


----------

